# Cichlids Duraflake?



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

I bought some fish food called Cichlid DuraFlake. Its is a hard flake and cichlids seem to love it.
Has anyone ever tried this and what is your opinion?
Just got it today at LFS. It has a picture that says blah blah blah colorful fish. Online it says that it is for active and healthy and colorful fish.

Cichlid DuraFlake This is the site. It is made by aquadine. Is this a good fish brand? I am new to cichlids and I was going to buy some brine shrimp there and then I saw this. The brine shrimp was 30 bucks for a can full of eggs that I would have to hatch and I did not want to buy them.


----------

